# John Hampson - Liverpool Queens Drive Area



## scoobiesnax (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm looking to get in touch with John Hampson who grew up and lived in the Queens Drive area of Liverpool in the Walton area.
He was a merchant seaman, possibly a ships engineer in the early 60s and he'll be about 70 years of age now.
Grateful for any information S/N members may have on John's current whereabouts 

Many thanks 

Scoobs


----------

